# Shroom dust in a blunt?



## TnCronics (Sep 6, 2008)

If i lace my blunt with some of the dust at the bottom of my sack of shrooms what will happen? and what about just puttin some shrooms in it?


----------



## ruderalis (Sep 6, 2008)

It wont do anything but if its not enough to trip I dont see why not.


----------



## smoke so thick (Sep 6, 2008)

psilocybe burns away at 105F, so like rude boy said, there will be no trip effects


----------



## tsdriles06 (Sep 6, 2008)

dip the end of the joint in the dust that might do something


----------



## ruderalis (Sep 6, 2008)

Yea do it then tell your stupid friends theirs shroom dust in the blunt and watch them think they're tripping balls.


----------



## smoke so thick (Sep 6, 2008)

ruderalis said:


> Yea do it then tell your stupid friends theirs shroom dust in the blunt and watch them think they're tripping balls.


better yet make some ca$h money with the dust


----------



## VapinGIBB (Sep 6, 2008)

For some reason I think I've heard that you can vap shrooms, and get some of the same effects.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Sep 6, 2008)

nope wrong


----------



## smoke so thick (Sep 7, 2008)

VapinGIBB said:


> For some reason I think I've heard that you can vap shrooms, and get some of the same effects.


seems like you could if you used a vape where you could be precise with the temperature, like a digital volcano


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Sep 7, 2008)

eat the dust..... back when i had massive amounts of shrooms i had 7grams of dust... only at 2.5g's at a time but damn was i trippin all day.


----------



## Dabu (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think it would work, I don't see people's obsession with wanting to smoke shrooms. They have full effect if you simply eat them - If you could eat marijuana straight up (without mixing it with fat or alcohol) and get high then I totally wouldn't even smoke it. I'd just eat it plain - in tiny amounts - and get the full body high.

If you want to do something cool, take the shroom dust and get some empty capsules (like for medicines) and fill those up with shroom dust. Fill up like 50 of those capsules, and then market those. You could also try grinding up good shrooms and filling the capsules (use like 500mg capsules) that way you can ration them out better with you and/or your friends. Take 7 capsules to get 3.5g of mushrooms effect, take 4 to get 2 grams, etc.

In my opinion / experiences with mushies, smoking it is a waste though. Good luck!~


----------



## RNmed4200 (Dec 28, 2011)

this inst true you can get messed up and trip by smoking. most people just quote what they read and have never done it. its a body buzz and litter feel good. imo its a waste and you should just eat it. however ive done it and i would reccomend it for girls or peoples first time to get a feel for it


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2011)

Psilocybin might burn at a variable temperature but that doesn't mean you'll get some kind of reaction.

Has anyone lit a spliff full of mushroom powder? It does cause some kind of mania. And I'm all for *placebo effects *but this wasn't the case. It caused hysteria for a short while. Not anything noticeable on a entheogenic level, but something creeped out of leftfield nevertheless!


----------



## bud nugbong (Dec 29, 2011)

its a great way to get a sinus infection. kindof like the time i blew a line of kief...lol tried both and realized i will never do it again.


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

not enough information on the research sooooo Ill just eat them then smoke bud.
When that bores me ill smoke bud then eat them.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2011)

Curiosity kills the cat.

While smoked mushrooms? Who knows.


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Curiosity kills the cat.
> 
> While smoked mushrooms? Who knows.


Some One had to be the first to lick a toad.


----------



## yelmkram (Dec 30, 2011)

lokie said:


> not enough information on the research sooooo Ill just eat them then smoke bud.
> When that bores me ill smoke bud then eat them.


+rep, thats is precisely how its done.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 31, 2011)

smoke so thick said:


> psilocybe burns away at 105F, so like rude boy said, there will be no trip effects


If it was burned off at 105 degrees nobody could ever make it into a tea 

It is destroyed at 220 degrees or higher, putting a flame to it will just destroy it. I dry at 135 degrees in my dehydrator, sometimes higher if the fruit is thicker. I powder and add them to capsules at .5g each (5 caps will set you right), I make chocolate candies and rice krispie treats too , just add the powdered fruit into the mix of the treats right before it sets up and you will be golden.


----------



## notoriouszig (Dec 31, 2011)

i'm envious.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Jan 17, 2012)

Total waste of your dust its not worth it and it smokes like ass! You are better of eating it or selling it.


----------



## zer0ed (Jan 17, 2012)

actually,
according to the *Florida Mycology Research Center * psilocybin degrades at 190* F. 
the temperature of a flame is easily over 1,000* F.

You cant smoke mushrooms.


----------

